# Meet my new horse, TJ! Draft yearling! And Q's about color...



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't now much about colors. BUT WOW!! he is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Fruitloops (Jul 23, 2008)

Awh, thank you!! I'm rather fond of him, too.  He is like a big puppy dog - when he canters around, he is such an ungainly, clumsy thing, always tripping over himself and bumping into things. When he goes down hill he looks drunk. :lol:


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

LOL you will have to get a video I'm sure that would be hilarious to see !!!


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Sorry, I can't help you in the color genetics department but I just wanted to let you know he is absolutely adorable! When he matures I betcha he will be such a handsome fella. 

I love that little mark on his white blaze, too cute!


----------



## Fruitloops (Jul 23, 2008)

That's OK, thank you anyways!!! I love the dot on his face, too. My mom said it's his "third eye". :lol: I'm so excited to see how he turns out when he's fully mature! 

And HeyBird, I most definitely will! It's certainly a sight to behold. I'll upload some video's when we figure out how to upload them onto the computer, haha. I'll have to tape him when I come out to feed him - he trips over himself trying to get to the gate in time, the big lug. :lol:


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Yay! Congrats. I'm getting my clyde filly soon =) I agree... I think he looks like a draft (at least his pronounced roman nose does). Colors... I'm no help, either. I just spent hours trying to figure out what my filly's colors are.
Anyway, He's so cute and he is going to be gorgeous.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

looks like a blue roan right now. Haven't a clue if he will stay that way or turn more of a gray/black color but true blue roans usually stay blue roan


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

shires and clydes can look similar. Did you get a peek at his parents? He looks like hes going to be a roan. It can change. As for the breed he has the looks of a shire.


----------



## Lizz (Jan 21, 2009)

Can I have him!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

Well i don't think he is gonna turn gray just because i didn't see the "****" circles around his eyes that would indicate he is gonna gray later...He looks more like a blue roan.

He is sooooooo amazingly adorable i want him!!!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

So you'll be dropping him off at my barn tomorrow you say? It'll have to be after 1:30 okay?


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

Rissa said:


> So you'll be dropping him off at my barn tomorrow you say? It'll have to be after 1:30 okay?


LOL took the words right out of my mouth/hands/keyboard :wink:


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

Well this is what I learnt on the weekend when I went to a seminar about clydesdales and shires held by a leading english heavy horse jusge, Walt Bedford. He does have the markings of a clyde, the white on shires should only go up to the knees or slightly above and they usually don't have as big a blaze as that. He also has quite a broad face like a clyde whereas a shire will have a narrower (by comparison) nose. I love his colour. If he is blue roan then that indicates more of a shire as it is rare to find black in a clydesdale but very common in shire. Walt also said these days people are trying to improve the Shire breed by mixing more clyde blood in so it is likely that some of them will come out looking more like clydesdales.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

if you come out one morning and hes not there hes not with me rissa took him!


----------



## PassionHorse (Jun 14, 2009)

He is lovely! I love his color! Such a cute face!


----------

